

How to name your startup in 3 easy steps - francoisdelame
http://www.policygenius.com/blog/owl-name-3-steps-naming-your-startup/

======
kylelibra
This is really solid advice. Here's the Archimedes reference in case you
didn't remember it immediately like me:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eureka_(word)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eureka_\(word\))

------
jdotjdot
Congrats, guys. I think this is definitely a step in the right direction.

Also great to see this hit HN front page.

------
francoisdelame
Thanks for the comment Kyle. We really struggled with this, so hopefully
people can learn from our mistakes

------
narzero
Fantastic read, thanks a lot

